# Say Cheeese :-)



## janok (Nov 25, 2011)

The view from the top of the Opera-building in Oslo to an area that will remain a construction area several years.
The picture is taken with my 4.5mm fish-eye, processed thru Photomatix and Topaz Adjust. There was a challenge to get the sky right without a halo.




Say Cheeese  by janokiese, on Flickr

Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## Bynx (Nov 25, 2011)

Again nice processing but is there no way you can fix the distortion?


----------



## janok (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Bynx
Since I'm pretty new to photography, the distortion does not bother me so much. I get the impression that more experience photographers are more aware of this and feel that it ruins the pictures. I have redone some of my pictures since to stated that it &#8220;really hurt your eyes&#8221; This one is not that much distorted: 




Say Ceheeese  v2 by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2011)

The vignetted corners killed the original for me.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 25, 2011)

Your second version is ok to me. Those black corners with missing image are gone.


----------



## dylanstraub (Nov 29, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Again nice processing but is there no way you can fix the distortion?



Some people actually LIKE the distortion. Again a really nice shot. I really want one of those lenses.


----------



## Brentles (Nov 30, 2011)

Say cheese is right!!....It looks like the photo is smiling at me!!! (only me though!!) lol


----------

